# Forum Argomenti di discussione IVA - Intrastat - SPESOMETRO - San Marino  Spesometro ed acquisto da operatore UE identificato con rappresentante fiscale in IT

## ergo3

Salve a tutti.
Se qualcuno avesse il tempo di rispondere, e per inciso, se fosse il dottor BEFERA ne sarei onorato:
Fattura di acquisto da operatore UE identificato in IT con rappresentante fiscale (P.IVA iT). Tale fattura è in Reverse Charge art. 17. NO INTRA. Si specifica che NON E' un BLACK LIST. 
Dovrei inserirla nel quadro BL?
Se Sì, dovrei indicare anche l'Imposta? 
Grazie per la pietà.

----------


## ergo3

Approfondendo l'argomento e constatando di non essere l'unico a nutrire dubbi, pare proprio che sia prospettabile il quadro BL per la situazione in oggetto. 
Pare che nelle istruzioni sfugga che un operatore UE identificato in italia con rappresentante fiscale, a partire dal 2012, emetta fattura reverse charge art. 17. Tale operazione di acquisto non va in INTRA in quanto il rappresentante fiscale presenta l'INTRASTAT per le cessioni in IT.

----------


## La matta

... e sfuggisse solo questo...  :Mad: 
A me per esempio piacerebbe sapere se un'ASD in 381 (che com'è noto non ha obbligo di registrazioni iva nè di dichiarazione iva) debba o meno fare questo schifometro.
Ma, più in topic: se un italiano vende ad un soggetto UE, con tanto di codice vies, ma la merce non lascia l'Italia e quindi non si tratta di una cessione intra ma di una normale cessione con iva, come caspero la comunica questa operazione?

----------


## Bomber

> ... e sfuggisse solo questo... 
> A me per esempio piacerebbe sapere se un'ASD in 381 (che com'è noto non ha obbligo di registrazioni iva nè di dichiarazione iva) debba o meno fare questo schifometro.

  Ciao, ti riporto un mio post di tempo fa:
Riporto da Euroconference NEWS di oggi (29/10):
In via interpretativa, si può quindi affermare che poiché ... per i soggetti in 398 rilevano solo le operazioni attive (in quanto, come detto, l’imposta da versare si determina a forfait su quella indicata in fattura), nessun obbligo di comunicazione competa per gli acquisti.
Io inserisco solo le fatture emesse.

----------


## La matta

> Ciao, ti riporto un mio post di tempo fa:
> Riporto da Euroconference NEWS di oggi (29/10):
> In via interpretativa, si può quindi affermare che poiché ... per i soggetti in 398 rilevano solo le operazioni attive (in quanto, come detto, l’imposta da versare si determina a forfait su quella indicata in fattura), nessun obbligo di comunicazione competa per gli acquisti.
> Io inserisco solo le fatture emesse.

  .. 381 ho scritto io. Posso solo addurre carenza di sonno  :Wink: 
Chissà che mi passava per la testa?

----------


## ergo3

credo che anche quello della cessione a non residente e non INTRA per mancata uscita dal territorio vada in BL. booo

----------


## Bomber

> .. 381 ho scritto io. Posso solo addurre carenza di sonno 
> Chissà che mi passava per la testa?

  398 del 91= 381  :Wink:

----------


## stsimar

Io purtroppo continuo a chiedermi l'esatta collocazione nello spesometro delle fatture Ue con rappresentante fiscale italiano. Non credo vadano trattate come autofatture, ma quale partita iva devo considerare, quella del rappresentante fiscale o del fornitore UE?

----------


## tecno1

Scusate se mi collego alla vostra situazione, anche io ho due fatture dallo stesso fornitore Irlandese con rappresentante fiscale italiano e nella fattura ho solo indicata la partita iva del rappresentante fiscale.
Sono costretta ad indicare quella.....non so dove, ma quella.
saluti.

----------


## ergo3

> Scusate se mi collego alla vostra situazione, anche io ho due fatture dallo stesso fornitore Irlandese con rappresentante fiscale italiano e nella fattura ho solo indicata la partita iva del rappresentante fiscale.
> Sono costretta ad indicare quella.....non so dove, ma quella.
> saluti.

  Perchè hai capito in che quadro si inseriscono, per caso? E soprattutto, se si scegliesse la forma aggregata

----------


## robina73

ciao ergo, anche io stessa situazione....acquisto da fornitore con rappr. fiscale.....magari lo stesso fornitore nationalpe...quanddo ho reg. ft. ho applicato reversecharge e quindi ho anke il problem dell'autofat da inserire nello spesometro....io la ft. l'ho registrata col nome del fornitore irlandese....intra nn ne ho fatto perkè è a cura del rappr fisc.... continuo le mie ricerche se trovo soluz scrivo....

----------


## ergo3

> ciao ergo, anche io stessa situazione....acquisto da fornitore con rappr. fiscale.....magari lo stesso fornitore nationalpe...quanddo ho reg. ft. ho applicato reversecharge e quindi ho anke il problem dell'autofat da inserire nello spesometro....io la ft. l'ho registrata col nome del fornitore irlandese....intra nn ne ho fatto perkè è a cura del rappr fisc.... continuo le mie ricerche se trovo soluz scrivo....

  Premesso che sto parlando di forma aggregata, se per analogia prendessimo in esempio la forma analitica e quindi il quadro FE, la casella Autofattura non sarebbe in questo caso indicata in quanto nel nostro caso il rappresentante fiscale c'è.
Quindi l'unico posto dove inserire sarebbe il quadro BL.
Grazxie

----------


## robina73

> Premesso che sto parlando di forma aggregata, se per analogia prendessimo in esempio la forma analitica e quindi il quadro FE, la casella Autofattura non sarebbe in questo caso indicata in quanto nel nostro caso il rappresentante fiscale c'è.
> Quindi l'unico posto dove inserire sarebbe il quadro BL.
> Grazxie

  ho parlato con call center ade e mi hanno detto che va indicata la societa' estera nel quadro BL....... secondo questo operatore non andava generata l'autofattura applicando il reversecharge.....pero' io ho dubbi su questo supportati da documenti online.....se c'è applicazione di reversecharge nn si puo' inviare quadro bl quindi penso fn

----------


## robina73

in questo link avevo trovato fondamento x nn fare intrastrat in quanto obbligo assolto da rappresentante fiscale  e x generare autoft  Acquisto da rappresentante fiscale di soggetto U.E. - ADM ASSOCIATI

----------


## ergo3

> in questo link avevo trovato fondamento x nn fare intrastrat in quanto obbligo assolto da rappresentante fiscale  e x generare autoft  Acquisto da rappresentante fiscale di soggetto U.E. - ADM ASSOCIATI

  robina, su questo non ci sono dubbi  :Wink: .
E' lo spesometro il problema ed il lontano ricordo recondito di lui, ormai archiviato con estremo odio.

----------


## tecno1

So che ormai la scadenza del 12 è passata, però volevo dire come l'ho fatto io.
Il mio programma l'ha inserito nel quadro FA della forma aggregata.
Premetto che del fornitore comunitario io avevo solo il nome, la partita iva indicata in fattura era del Rappresentante italiano.
Quindi  nel quadro Fa è andata la partita iva italiana, l'imponibile e L'iva.
Speriamo bene.
Saluti.

----------


## ergo3

> So che ormai la scadenza del 12 è passata, però volevo dire come l'ho fatto io.
> Il mio programma l'ha inserito nel quadro FA della forma aggregata.
> Premetto che del fornitore comunitario io avevo solo il nome, la partita iva indicata in fattura era del Rappresentante italiano.
> Quindi  nel quadro Fa è andata la partita iva italiana, l'imponibile e L'iva.
> Speriamo bene.
> Saluti.

  In effetti il programma che ne sa. Speriamo bene ed incrociamo le dita prima che partano per accecare qualcuno...

----------


## ebacciga

Sapete se ci sono novità al riguardo? articoli, prassi?
io ho il  caso di un soggetto UE identificato in IT direttamente che emette fattura art. 17 co. 2.
non riesco a capire come compilare lo schifometro..
al quesito 3 delle FAQ dell 19/11/2013 circa la casella autofattura del quadro FE dicono "si conferma che le operazioni elencate rientrano tra quelle che possono essere riportate con l'utilizzo del flag autofattura" 
nelle istruzioni leggendo al contrario pagina 12  _La casella ‘Autofattura’  (NON) va selezionata in caso di autofatture emesse in ottemperanza al disposto dell’articolo 17, secondo
comma, del dPR n. 633 del 1972 a seguito di un acquisto da un soggetto non residente senza  stabile organizzazione che
(non) si sia identificato direttamente o (non) abbia nominato un rappresentante fiscale_ 
AIUTO

----------


## forstmeier

> Sapete se ci sono novità al riguardo? articoli, prassi?
> io ho il  caso di un soggetto UE identificato in IT direttamente che emette fattura art. 17 co. 2.
> non riesco a capire come compilare lo schifometro..
> al quesito 3 delle FAQ dell 19/11/2013 circa la casella autofattura del quadro FE dicono "si conferma che le operazioni elencate rientrano tra quelle che possono essere riportate con l'utilizzo del flag autofattura" 
> nelle istruzioni leggendo al contrario pagina 12  _La casella Autofattura  (NON) va selezionata in caso di autofatture emesse in ottemperanza al disposto dellarticolo 17, secondo
> comma, del dPR n. 633 del 1972 a seguito di un acquisto da un soggetto non residente senza  stabile organizzazione che
> (non) si sia identificato direttamente o (non) abbia nominato un rappresentante fiscale_ 
> AIUTO

   

> nelle istruzioni leggendo al contrario pagina 12  _La casella Autofattura  (NON) va selezionata in caso di autofatture emesse in ottemperanza al disposto dellarticolo 17, secondo
> comma, del dPR n. 633 del 1972 a seguito di un acquisto da un soggetto non residente senza  stabile organizzazione che
> (non) si sia identificato direttamente o (non) abbia nominato un rappresentante fiscale_

   

> io ho il  caso di un soggetto UE identificato in IT direttamente che emette fattura art. 17 co. 2.

  Appunto; il suo soggetto UE è identificato! 
saluti,
.

----------


## carlito

bene vedo che siamo in molti ad avere il problema del rappresentante fiscale in italia con autofattura, senza obbligo di inserirla negli elenchi intrastat.
Anch'io ho provato a chiamare il call center, la prima volta non sono riusciti a darmi una risposta, la seconda mi hanno detto di metterlo nel quadro FA con imponibile e iva.
Non so quanto possa essere attendibile però questo è quello che mi hanno detto.
Certo è che potrebbero far uscire un comunicato ufficiale per chiarire il problema.

----------


## forstmeier

> bene vedo che siamo in molti ad avere il problema del rappresentante fiscale in italia con autofattura, senza obbligo di inserirla negli elenchi intrastat.
> Anch'io ho provato a chiamare il call center, la prima volta non sono riusciti a darmi una risposta, la seconda mi hanno detto di metterlo nel quadro FA con imponibile e iva.
> Non so quanto possa essere attendibile però questo è quello che mi hanno detto.
> Certo è che potrebbero far uscire un comunicato ufficiale per chiarire il problema.

  Faccio fatica a capire quale è in sostanza la domanda.
Cerca di esporre la domanda precisa e se necessario qualche dettaglio in più. 
Devo fare presente che proprio la questione rappresentante fiscale e autofattura è descritta in modo semplice e chiaro da parte del legislatore.   

> Non so quanto possa essere attendibile però questo è quello che mi hanno detto.

  Che cosa hai chiesto e che cosa ti hanno risposto in merito alla tua domanda ? 
saluti,
.

----------


## carlito

Compilazione spesometro in forma aggregata. Ho chiesto come mi dovevo comportare in caso di fattura di acquisto da operatore comunitario con rappresentante fiscale in italia. Operazione soggetta a reverse charge e quindi emissione autofattura ma non da inviare negli elenchi intrastat.
Illuminaci su dove il legislatore ha esposto in modo semplice e chiaro questo argomento...
Ci sono tre pagine di commenti per questa discussione e ancora nessuna ha una risposta certa su come affrontare questo problema!!!!

----------


## forstmeier

> Compilazione spesometro in forma aggregata. Ho chiesto come mi dovevo comportare in caso di fattura di acquisto da operatore comunitario con rappresentante fiscale in italia. Operazione soggetta a reverse charge e quindi emissione autofattura ma non da inviare negli elenchi intrastat.
> Illuminaci su dove il legislatore ha esposto in modo semplice e chiaro questo argomento...
> Ci sono tre pagine di commenti per questa discussione e ancora nessuna ha una risposta certa su come affrontare questo problema!!!!

  C'è poco da illuminare, usa la giusta ricerca. 
E' più che ovvio che un post di un Forum non può includere e contemplare ogni aspetto e necessità pratica dei singoli.
Il Forum include molte Post con risposte ben precise. 
Comunque per farla corta, leggere: http://www.odcec.mi.it/Libraries/Mat...egni/rolfi.pdf  *E' evidente che l'autore rolfi non si è affatto inventato una legge o norma ma; la letta!* 
Nota:
L'internet e la ricerca anche fuori da questo Forum è uguale per tutti. 
saluti,
.

----------

